# Carbon Express Medallion Pro vs XR



## Giuliano (Oct 30, 2005)

The PRO can use point and Nocks from ACE while XR need those from ACC 04 series, this is ,in my view, an advantage for the PRO. On the field I wasn't able to appreciate differences further than weight related, both shafts tune easily and when I do everything correct they even hit the gold.
Ciao


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

The higher ton carbon results in a faster recovery from paradox, as I understand it.


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

martinkartin said:


> Hi all, I just wanted to ask if anyone knows/feels a noticeable difference between the Carbon Express Medallion Pros vs. Medallion XRs? I read about the 24-ton and 30-ton carbon construction but are there more advantages to the Pro that justify the increase in price? or is the xx-ton carbon difference enough to say the Pro is somewhat 'better'?


The big differences that I see are are slightly smaller diameter and the slightly stronger carbon. The slightly smaller diameter should give less wind drift. Since the weight is the same, I would expect that the Pros have slightly thicker walls in the same spine and would be slightly tougher. The business about the paradox seems a bit like voodoo designed to separate you from your money.

Both look like great arrows, but if it was my money with my skills, I think that I'd be shooting Medallion XR over Medallion PRO.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Agreed on the components alone giving the edge to the pro's. You get what you pay for. Smaller diameter, stronger carbon arrow, universal components. Not that the XR isn't a good arrow. It is. But the pro's are just a little better.

John


----------



## martinkartin (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback! I do like the fact that components are interchangeable with Easton's ACE's. Are the ACE components superior to the ones made by CX?


----------



## martinkartin (Aug 6, 2012)

Just to make things clear before I order, Easton's ACE components are compatible with the *Medallion* Pro shafts?


----------



## Giuliano (Oct 30, 2005)

According to my experience I don't see difference between components from Easton and other suppliers, it is rather a matter of personal choice, and finally the answer is yes all components for ACE are compatible with Medallion PRO but Nock In-Out from Beiter, as a matter of fact when you pick up this nock you will have to look at nocks designed for Easton ACG shafts.
Ciao


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

the medallion pros also cost nearly twice as much. 

you could shop some easton acg or bump up a little in cost and go to something else entirely. 

xr is biggest bang for your buck imo.

you should compare the actual difference in diameters between xr and pro because it is very slight.

im guessing if you dont know the answers to all of these questions youre better off going with the xr's. im not taking a crack at you, just more along the lines of what hiker dave was trying to get across.

if youre draw length isnt too long i would also take a serious look at the victory armor piercing/formerly nanos. (with glue in points not those ridiculous armor piercing adapters).


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

I'd like to advise against victory armor piercing arrows, otherwise known as vaps. We have several shooters using them here at Cal, and have had experience with many of their vaps breaking for no particular reason, when being pulled from the target butts. While cheap, the manner in which they are breaking (right in the middle of the shaft when being pulled) seems to outweigh their cost. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## martinkartin (Aug 6, 2012)

I went with the medallion pros. It fell in between the Easton carbon ones and the ace's and I think it will be more than enough for what I'm capable of at the moment. The acg's were an option but with my low 34# dw, I might stuggle with distance with a heavier arrow. There are no decent archery pro shops near me and so I rely on the internet for most of my questions. Thanks for the replies everybody!


----------

